# The 30 day arm challenge thread...Sponsored by Pro-10



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So here goes chaps, as from tomorow you have 30 days to improve overall arm appearance.

We are looking for improvements in size and definition.

A log of your training methods

and

a begining and end picture of said arms.

Please post your name, size and pics in your first posts and try and log in with your routines etc as and when you get chance....

*Having pulled a few strings we now have a prize pot of £50 to spend on Pro-10 products !!*

*The end picture must have you holding a copy of a newspaper printed on the day on question.*

Good luck chaps :thumbup1:

So far we have

Dave

WillOdling

Eezy1

Pain2gain

IgotTekkers

Speedway

Bigbob33

Defdaz

sckeane

Tom90

Paz1982

Joe90

Brook87

Ackee&saltfish

Zola

lotus

JME-RST

englishman

K-Rod

onthebuild

joe=shmoe

nogger

Zebs

Deadlycobra

hctiM

craigyboy

Bigmitch69

FTR THIS IS A BIT OF FUN AND THE JUDGES DECISION IS FINAL, SO NO BITCHNG IF YOU PLEASE :thumbup1:

and please feel free to rep me for my efforts :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Excuse the starting pic -










Midgies under 20" to start with, arms always been a falling for me imo. Being 6ft 5 they look like they are lagging, so hopefully will get some size on or at least learn a few tricks.

Routine wise will be doing them daily for as long as body permits, bad elbow tendons.

Arms routine usually consists of Curls and Hammers for Bi's, OH Extensions, Dips and Pushdowns for Tri's.

Will be rotating heavy to failure and reps to failure eod see how I get on.

Wish me luck


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Quality of the pics isn't too good but will try get her to take some when she's home.

Starting out 19inches cold.

I'm 6ft 4in and weigh 19 stone and a bit. Bf is roughly 20 %.

I train 3 or 4 times a week and will train arms every day I train for a month starting tomorrow.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

does this mean I can post a pic of my arm when I was an even skinnier runt as me before and one of my arms now as an after?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ill give this a go =]

will take pic this eve


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Arm training:eek: Count me out lol...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Will there be a "pitty prize"? You know, the one the special kid gets after losing the egg and spoon race?

In


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Measuring in at a colossal 15 inchs (just over) I am going to be beasting these bad boys every single day, I will include exercise's as I go on. I swear they used to be bigger than this


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Not fair !


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> I'm in.


16.75inches as of today, training routine will be Er smashin it 

Shud give me the kick up the **** I need this will having been completely distracted from my training by a certain someone 

So nice one milky be good this will!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Not fair !


Pi*s off you, your not invited :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

So when exact does the 30days start and end????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> So when exact does the 30days start and end????


Starts tomorow, ends in 30 days mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Starts tomorow, ends in 30 days mate :thumbup1:


Sweet exactly what I was thinking it should be.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm in. Currently preping for a show in June. Will be interesting to see how I do over the next thirty days! :lol:

Just took these (crap!) photos - I'm cold and flat :/

Measured them as well, 18inches - cold.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll try and get some pics this evening, 6'4 with tiny 16" guns...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sorry about the ****ty lighting. no flash on the phone

pics taken just now cold. 6`1 - 13 stone - arms currently around 15 inches

train bi`s and tri`s once a week and just chuck either one on the end of a back or chest session so not much volume. looking to build bigger bi`s and see if i can add some peak`age to em.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I'm in, will get photos, no idea wtf to measure them with though!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Are you going to be judging this then @Milky? And are there any rules on how the 30 day photos are taken? :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Are you going to be judging this then @Milky? And are there any rules on how the 30 day photos are taken? :innocent:


Yeah l will judge it and see can l rope someone else in to give an opinion.

All we can rely on mate is honesty, and a perm ban for any tw*t l catch cheating !


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Someone's got to have the smallest arms in this thread! I have noticed that most of us are over 6' mind...

I'm 81kg, don't know body fat, and 6'2"

Left arm 14 3/8, right arm 14 1/8, both cold.





Wish me luck!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah l will judge it and see can l rope someone else in to give an opinion.
> 
> All we can rely on mate is honesty, and a perm ban for any tw*t l catch cheating !


I need to edit my original post, theyre actually only 12 inches at the moment :whistling:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave said:


> Excuse the starting pic -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20'' lagging? [email protected]


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> Yeah l will judge it and see can l rope someone else in to give an opinion.
> 
> All we can rely on mate is honesty, and a perm ban for any tw*t l catch cheating !


Sweet. Tan, carb up, pump up, perfect lighting here we come


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah l will judge it and see can l rope someone else in to give an opinion.
> 
> All we can rely on mate is honesty, and a perm ban for any tw*t l catch cheating !


Can we not say that the End picture must have a copy of say that days Sun News Paper in it??

All well and good saying rely on honesty but if I'm putting a true 30days graft in for this I'd like to personally know I'm looking at only 30days in every one else's pics to, and f uk what's a paper cost 50p

Just an idea.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Can we not say that the End picture must have a copy of say that days Sun News Paper in it??
> 
> All well and good saying rely on honesty but if I'm putting a true 30days graft in for this I'd like to personally know I'm looking at only 30days in every one else's pics to, and f uk what's a paper cost 50p
> 
> Just an idea.


We can do mate if you like, dont think anyone will have an issue with it :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Can we not say that the End picture must have a copy of say that days Sun News Paper in it??
> 
> All well and good saying rely on honesty but if I'm putting a true 30days graft in for this I'd like to personally know I'm looking at only 30days in every one else's pics to, and f uk what's a paper cost 50p
> 
> Just an idea.


good idea


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Newspaper idea fine with me


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Milky said:


> We can do mate if you like, dont think anyone will have an issue with it :thumbup1:


Apart from good luck trying to get a scouser to buy the sun


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

should add that im a dirty natty and will be for the next 30 days


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Apart from good luck trying to get a scouser to buy the sun


Any paper will do mate of that day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

What if someone starts injecting there bi's.they would win.it needs to be an honest test no cheating.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can I be in.

Mine are 15.25" cold, just took these pics.

I'm 5'9" currently 13.5 stone but bulking at the min so bf is slightly high (about 18% I think).

Will be battering bi's and tri's eod :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> should add that im a dirty natty and will be for the next 30 days


Or we could do some naughty drugs :bounce:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm not a fan of posting pics but I'm in-



Just under 19" cold. (God knows why all my pics come out sideways)

Currently doing push/pull/legs training three times a week, but for the next 30 days I'll do bi and tri work on all of three days.

Dirty roider by the way..


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck guys, it will be interesting to see how people get on with a higher amount of training


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Managed to get some pics sorted so here goes a late entry at 16'' cold


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Great idea! I am in!

I have attached my snap..

View attachment 113503




Either arm held out straight and cold measures a staggering 13" :thumbup1: Control yourselves ladies!!

Looking forward to this, gonna tear the **** out of them for the next month.


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

defdaz said:


> I'm in. Currently preping for a show in June. Will be interesting to see how I do over the next thirty days! :lol:
> 
> Just took these (crap!) photos - I'm cold and flat :/
> 
> ...


Your torso looks like jason statham

No ****


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Apart from good luck trying to get a scouser to buy the sun


They would knick one instead anyway


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ado said:


> Your torso looks like jason statham


oops, you forgot to put nohomo. Im having flash backs to the Empireboy thread


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

```

```
my starting pic


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> View attachment 113506
> 
> 
> my starting pic
> ...


Dem tats...


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

I will have a bash was trying to bring them up anyway , 5ft7 @ 16,3/4 inches


----------



## jme-rst (Jul 25, 2011)

can i be in this? im new to training and just starting out so might help me notice a change? probably got the smallest arms on here but worth a shot haha.

Just measured and 12.5 inches


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PaulB said:


> oops, you forgot to put nohomo. Im having flash backs to the Empireboy thread


My modest efforts in that thread


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

ive just started training again after a 13 week break, not training or eating properly for this period so ive got a very good advantage here haha!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll have a go of this!

Pics and stats in a bit


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> So far we have
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Just to get the smack talk started... I am going to own you b*tches! I'll post up what I spend that £50 on once I've won. :tongue:


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

pics up tommorow, im in on this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

defdaz said:


> My modest efforts in that thread
> 
> View attachment 113508
> View attachment 113509
> ...


The horizon one was my fave Daz 

So funny!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me l have created a monster :lol:

PLEASE try and keep it on track chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

defdaz said:


> My modest efforts in that thread
> 
> View attachment 113508
> View attachment 113509
> ...


Classic fpmsl


----------



## jme-rst (Jul 25, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Just to get the smack talk started... I am going to own you b*tches! I'll post up what I spend that £50 on once I've won. :tongue:


considering im just starting out,im thinking that il show definition and shape alot quicker than you guys,so maybe im in with a chance lol ;-)


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l have created a monster :lol:
> 
> PLEASE try and keep it on track chaps :thumbup1:


OK Milky.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

all entries including pics in by tonight milky? set a cut off time :tongue:

got enough competition as it is :gun_bandana:


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

PaulB said:


> oops, you forgot to put nohomo. Im having flash backs to the Empireboy thread


  hahahaha done


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> all entries including pics in by tonight milky? set a cut off time :tongue:
> 
> got enough competition as it is :gun_bandana:


All pics and entries in by 9 pm tomorow :thumbup1:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ahh im in! will get pics up tomorrow before 9pm!


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

I will post up pics tomorrow, got to fly the flag for the over 40's.

Looking forward to this challenge! :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

doin bicep curls as im typing this... :whistling:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

6'2, 78kg and just under 13" cold.

currently training triceps at the end of chest/shoulder day, and biceps at the end of back day. They get one isolation exercise each.

my training will be to keep those days as they are,as low volume but go really heavy, and add one extra day that does high volume/medium weight for both bi and tri on the same day.

pull ups

hammers

concentration curls

bench dips

behind head triceps extension

overhead cable extensions


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Will get mine up tomorrow.

Clear the squat racks boys, I've got some curling to do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll bang some up tomorrow :beer:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

5'10"

14st 5lb

Both arms about 15.5inches cold.

Just ditched a [email protected] rountine recommended by some numpty and gone back to basics. Already gained 1/2 a stone in the last couple weeks just using compounds lifts. I'm going to aim to train 2 exercises for tris (dips, skulls, cgbp, floorpresses) and one for bis (babell curl) on training days. And then isolations exercises on non-training days if i have the time.

Lets see what happens.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Pics of said pea shooters

5ft5, 14st6, about 16,3/4 inch





Arms are a huge weak point so will smash them for this..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

@ditz what's that tape called your using I wouldn't mind one of those


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> @ditz what's that tape called your using I wouldn't mind one of those


Myotape mate, wicked bit of kit.. Got it from amazon


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

ditz said:


> Myotape mate, wicked bit of kit.. Got it from amazon


I'll order one now. Thanks mate


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in ,will put pixs up once I got home sounds good steam


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll get my photos and measurements up later today.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck everyone will be interesting to see the results


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> ive just started training again after a 13 week break, not training or eating properly for this period so ive got a very good advantage here haha!!


I'm just 2 weeks into my first pin cycle.... 500mg test e ew, 40mg dbol ed so I think you'll agree that the advantage lies with me lol


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

will join in with this ( pics tonight )

stats are

6"1

16.6 stone

arms 16" 3/4 ( carnt for get the 3/4 makes all the difference )

getting a little help from mr test


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

*6'2"*

*
245lbs / 17st 5lbs*

*
19% BF*

*
17" Arms*

Will train my shapeless lumps 6 times a week, may try some Occlusion Training and definitely high reps(never trained them that way before).

Cannot wait to give this ago as i have never seen any shape in my biceps, will also try and lose some fat!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok here goes...



Not the greatest quality photos, a bit tricky holding a tape measure and taking a photo at the same time :lol:

Both arms are bang on 17".

I'm a natty 6'5", 16 stone with about 20% bf.

I'm aiming to train them everyday if possible, today was a chest/tricep session so bacned in 6 sets of eze barl curls. Tomorrow is back/biceps anyway.

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In!

16.5's at the moment!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Smashed biceps this afternoon after training back.

Hammer curls 15kg x 16 17kg x 11,8. Dropset 10kg x 10

Seated incline curls 10kg x 13,10 dropset 7kg x 10

Doing triceps tomorrow after shoulders. Hope everyone's sticking at it


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

None training day for me, so straight in from work and hit it.

Bi's done.

Bar Curls 110 reps @40k. 25, 25, 20, 20, 20. 1 min rest between. Fcuk me the last 2 sets were hard!

DB Hammers 2 sets 15 x15k 2 sets 15 x 10k

Arms done in! Shower time!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

6 sets on bi's, 3 sets on tri's swap over tomorrow  time to grow me some motherfukin arms!!!

Eta this was after a heavy gvt leg session...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Around 14.8 inches.

Just been easy training since xmas and eating, only trained arms 3 times.

Train around 1.30pm but will train arms at night eod..

Should easy put 1 inch on in 30 days..As in oct they were over 16 inches..Tried to put up the photo but would not let me.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gonna be doing tri`s tomoz so will post up what i did then


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Just finished my regular chest/shoulder session, but did a few extra sets on triceps. I'm keeping my regular workout routine, but adding in an extra workout on Saturdays just dedicated to arms. I train at home in my shed so today I went a little easier on myself with weights as its freezing cold!

Flat bench 32kg x 10, 10, 10

Incline Bench 27kg 10, 10, 9

Seated Shoulder Press 20kg x 10, 9, 10

Chest Flyes 20kg x 10, 10,10

Then I supersetted Overhead Cable Tricep pullovers and cable push downs until I could stand no more lol.

Today's diet been a bit rubbish.

70g oats with Protien shake

Full English fry up (special treat)

Ham cheese sandwich with Pro shake

Tin of tuna with half a sweet potato (don't ask!)

Chicken and mozzarella tomato bake (now in the oven yum!)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Came back from Bi's and back. Bis were:

24kg Alternate arm Hammer curls x20, 16 22kgx18

Strict Barbell Curl 30kgx10, 8 20kgx8

Then slow incline DB curls starting with 12kg and finishing with 8kg DB's, with as slow and strict form as below. Huge fan of these.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Back day for me today so just did some ez bar curls at the end if training (not many coz I was fvcked after doing my back)

40kg 15/12/10/10/6 with 1 min rest between


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Please check the list chaps and make sure your on it if you want to enter :thumbup1:


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck all 



onthebuild said:


> View attachment 113610
> View attachment 113611
> View attachment 113612
> 
> ...


Team Muscle Supermarket


----------



## Zebs (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in ???? no gym today but trained biceps at home with DB


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Got the pics up! Arms just shy of 15.8"





yeah i know ive got terrible stretch marks p*ss off! :lol:

Stats:

Height: 5' 11.5"

Weight: 88.2kg (this mornings weight)

Body fat: unsure, 14%?

Age: 20


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Please check the list chaps and make sure your on it if you want to enter :thumbup1:


Im not on the list milky, can you add me please?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Good luck all
> 
> Team Muscle Supermarket


A Team Muscle Supermarket t-shirt would better show off the gains I make :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Im not on the list milky, can you add me please?


Pics ?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Pics ?


They are up, bottom of page 6


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> They are up, bottom of page 6


Sorry mate, spotted them and added you :thumbup1:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully I'm in.

14.5" cold after a long lay off.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Just smashed chest and triceps but did an extra half hour on the arms. Feeling good, also stopped off at tesco for some vegetable oil and will pop to the farm tomorrow and get some cattle syringes to pump up the guns. (jokes :lol: )


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Arms blasted this evening, it's not easy at home, about 40mins of curls and hammer curls, tri's and and a bit more Bi's again tomorrow as well as a chest sess.


----------



## greasemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder if we have any greg valentinos entering


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

15.25 inches


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

@Milky add me please big boy ;-)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CLOSED....

NO MORE ENTRIES CHAPS AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL :thumbup1:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

It begins, i think it's a realistic goal to add 5 inches :laugh:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Are we adding pics along the way or jus adding a before and after?

I don't think my new ones will fit on a photo...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

will siteing jabs make any difference? :innocent:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just to give you all a chance I done legs tonight :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> will siteing jabs make any difference? :innocent:


 :ban: cheating roiding cvnt


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

hctiM said:


> Are we adding pics along the way or jus adding a before and after?
> 
> I don't think my new ones will fit on a photo...


The peaks on mine have snow on after tonights efforts


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn, just missed out on entering! Good luck everyone, I'll be doing it as well, but won't worry about posting..


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, mine have already grown 2 inches.....

How you boys doing


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ditz said:


> Well, mine have already grown 2 inches.....
> 
> How you boys doing


Lets just say I can hear them growing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Ill let you know soon as I find a tape big enough :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am starting the bicep diet tomorrow

4 family buckets from KFC twice a day for 30 days

No training


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Too late to join in??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fullyloaded said:


> Too late to join in??


Afraid so mate.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

No worries, how's things milky?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Not entering & not the best picture but....5'7" - 200lb - 51 yrs old - 18" cold


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

"Push" session tonight but ended with a few drop set hammer curls,

I would post some new measurements but I split the fabric tape measure when I flexed so I've got to hunt out a steel one now.. :sneaky2:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> will siteing jabs make any difference? :innocent:


Yes, do them in your big toe :thumb:

A myotape should be arriving tomorrow from Ebay, (hope it's long enough) :whistling:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ar crap, i was just thinking yea f*ck it why not about to run upstairs and grab me phone to take a snap right before i read milkys comment...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

FU*k! Knew I had forgotten something. Oh well going to do it anyway and take before and after pics but not enter into the competition. Good luck boys, and count yourself lucky that I'm not in the competition


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Too late. Ah well good luck lads!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Tasty said:


> Too late. Ah well good luck lads!


Just do it anyway mate  That's what I'm doing!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I think I'm going to carry on as normal and wait to see the results - especially those who start training every day.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in, with yesterdays paper, sorry, not measured it yet and arms arn't one of my target areas, but hey ho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> *CLOSED....*
> 
> NO MORE ENTRIES CHAPS AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL :thumbup1:


NOOOOOOOOOOO :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Afraid so mate.


FUK THIS!.....fly as fuk starting this on a sunday when 90% of the members are only on during working hours :lol:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Argh, DOMS in tris after yesterday's session.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

in for this


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

This is what I've bin training like......I wanna win


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lickatsplit said:


> I'm in, with yesterdays paper, sorry, not measured it yet and arms arn't one of my target areas, but hey ho
> View attachment 113683


Sorry mate but it closed last nite....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sorry mate but it closed last nite....


For all the late arrivals, why don't you do another muscle..... Quads, Calves etc?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> For all the late arrivals, why don't you do another muscle..... Quads, Calves etc?


Coz l can see this causing me enough grief and l cant keep giving stuff away !!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained arms tonight

DB preacher curls 4 sets.

Seated db ex 3 sets.

Lying db ex 4 sets.

Standing db curls 3 sets.

C.curls drop set.

Wrist curls.

Trained in house very cold today for the cave we've had a good 10 inches of snow today and still snowing.

Put a arm photo after training them as they look a lot better pumped..kept same top on for pic(not being dirty git)


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Day 2 normally rest day but...

Rope press downs 3 sets

Rope tricep extensions 3 sets

Bb curls (in squat rack  ) 5 sets up to 60kg

Arms are fcked lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Threw in some triceps after shoulders today, it's meant to be my rest day tomorrow so I'll spend a session just doing arms, triceps followed by biceps most likely.

Cable tricep extensions - 60kg x 17,16,12

Single arm kick backs - 15kg x 20,16,12 alternating arms, no rest.

Left the gym feeling pumped and exhausted!

Gonna have to trawl through this thread for some exercises to keep it fresh!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Given his generousity l am going to invite @Wheyman to judge this with me chaps.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

trained tri`s after back today

EZ bar skulls, 4 sets - 20kgx12 25kgx12 30kgx12 35kgx9

Straight bar pushdowns, 4 sets

Overhead rope extensions, 4 sets

gonna throw some bi work in after legs on thursday


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gayest thread I've ever seen


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

10ml synthol in done,prize please


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Uk_mb said:


> Gayest thread I've ever seen


Gayest post I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Arms done after my back session, today was heavy to failure then dropset to squeeze the last bits of life out of them

DB Curls 3 sets @ 25k xfailure, 10k xfailure.

Hammers as above

Tri Pushdown 3 sets @ stack xfailure, drop to half go again

Dips 3 sets @ BW+20k x failure


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Chest, Delts and Triceps tonight. Normally I don't do too much for triceps but did this tonight:

Rope pushdowns x 4 sets

Overhead rope triceps extensions x 4 sets

Very slight incline bench dumbell triceps extensions x 3 sets

Machine triceps extensions x 2 sets - so tired by this point I had to give up.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

in to support all the fellas, best of luck to every one competing, i did plan to enter but vodafone let me down and didnt send my new camera phone out in time, gits.

keep it strong lads


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Uk_mb said:


> Gayest thread I've ever seen


Milky's turned half the forum into bicep boys lol..... And secretly we're loving it.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Chest, Delts and Triceps tonight. Normally I don't do too much for triceps but did this tonight:
> 
> Rope pushdowns x 4 sets
> 
> ...


I did rope pull downs and rope extensions yesterday, my arms are dying. I'll see if i can dig deeper and do your routine next time lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Milky's turned half the forum into bicep boys lol..... And secretly we're loving it.


For those who dont know the history behind this, someone posted a thread about CT Fletcher on Youtube who trains arms every day and looks in good shape so it all stems from that really.

I was asked to start the thread and thought why the hell not, it will be good fun and bring loads of members together, so he we are chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Gayest thread I've ever seen


What? I'm just watching Twilight, doing some curls, what's gay about that? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Which of you muthafcukers is coming 2nd, cos ya'll know im winnin this shiit!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Standing Shoulderpress

Deadlifts

High Foot Hack Squat

Leg Curl

Hyper extensions

Lateral Raises

Barbell Curls IN THE SQUAT RACK :blowme:

Con Curl machine to failure

Tomorrow is usually a rest day so will do just arms.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Unpumped...unflexed...6'2.....about 18" but canna find my measure!!....no that it fukin matters


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Milky's turned half the forum into bicep boys lol..... And secretly we're loving it.


Comin from the cvnt with lime green weight gloves :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I may do this for a laugh - means I will actually have to train my biceps which could be interesting. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> I may do this for a laugh - means I will actually have to train my biceps which could be interesting. Pics tomorrow!


You missed the boat mate but you can join in for a laugh by all means :thumbup1:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> *Which of you muthafcukers is coming 2nd*, cos ya'll know im winnin this shiit!


You are :devil2:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Joe Shmoe said:


> I did rope pull downs and rope extensions yesterday, my arms are dying. I'll see if i can dig deeper and do your routine next time lol.


The incline bench thing is shown here:






Me posing a bit at the start lol...

g


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

defdaz said:


> The incline bench thing is shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vids are ace mate :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> Vids are ace mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, appreciate it. They motivate me like hell and if they can motivate others too... job done.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol having griff aboard wouldve been cool. he could give that big cnut dave a run for his money :tongue:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> Vids are ace mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, appreciate it. They motivate me like hell and if they can motivate others too... job done.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 2 done.

Slight DOMS from yesterday's heavy session so gone for reps tonight.

Eze bar curls 3 x 20

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 20

Concentrate curls 3 x 10

Skullcrushers 2 x 15, 1 x 12

Tomorrow is definitely going to be a leg day now :turned:


----------



## Zebs (Oct 10, 2010)

Trained arms today after back

4 sets hammers

5 sets curls

4 sets 21's


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just so you guys don't kill yourselves trying, I've already got it in the bag


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

COMP WILL CLOSE TUESDAY 9 TH APRIL PEEPS :thumbup1:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Did my first delt jab last night and cant even move my arm today never mind train it so i will have to wait till friday to give them a good thrashing!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Did my first delt jab last night and cant even move my arm today never mind train it so i will have to wait till friday to give them a good thrashing!


just push through it mate or you'll never be a proper bicep boy


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> just push through it mate or you'll never be a proper bicep boy


Haha dont you worry i normally train them on fridays anyway. Was just going to give them an extra dose today as i think training them twice a week has helped in the past, was gonna do one heavy session not too many reps or sets, maybe 3 exercises about 10 sets total, and then my normal arm workout is a lot higher volume with supersets and giant sets


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going the other way both biceps and triceps every day! Heavy as I can and as much volume as I can cope with.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a quick tricep session today, had a go at German volume training, almost died on the last set!

CGBP smith machine - bar+50kg x 10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,9

Gutted I only got 9 on the last one, reset and tried to get a tenth rep 3 times!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine arguably looked better when I started this :lol:


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Bollox missed out on this, think I'm gonna have a bash any way just for my own experiment. Saturday night muscles here I come!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I've just trained biceps :whistling: it sucked and was boring


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Did my first delt jab last night and cant even move my arm today never mind train it so i will have to wait till friday to give them a good thrashing!


Feel free to drop out now and rest


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ditz said:


> Mine arguably looked better when I started this :lol:


What in heavens name happend man? Bicep shot gone wrong?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

cas said:


> What in heavens name happend man? Bicep shot gone wrong?


I have no idea!!!!

I think so, last time I jabbed bi's was about a week ago, had some pip leading up to this but that appeared whilst training Monday....

Spoke to some people today and conclusion we've come to is I've nicked a vessel doing the shot.. It's in some way built up and training Monday has burst it...

Sounds feasible, but honestly have no idea, it feels fine!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I've just trained biceps :whistling: it sucked and was boring


it gets better when u can shift decent weight :whistling:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 3 done....

Threw in the following exercises in between leg sets.

Eze bar curls (medium weight)

Rope push downs (high reps with the donkey b0llocks)

Preacher curls (high reps)

Tomorrow is back and biceps day so I'll do heavy sets then. Feeling it a bit in my forearms after 3 consecutive days. Arms looking awesome though


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

K-Rod said:


> Day 3 done....
> 
> Threw in the following exercises in between leg sets.
> 
> ...


Good lad, day off for me today


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ditz said:


> Mine arguably looked better when I started this :lol:


Is that just a burst blood vessel or have you torn something?

Not bad stretch marks mate but i think mine are better! :lol:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> Feel free to drop out now and rest


Im gonna hang in there i dont want to let the team down :laugh:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Is that just a burst blood vessel or have you torn something?
> 
> Not bad stretch marks mate but i think mine are better! :lol:


Not torn mate no pain/weakness anything like that...

Ha, my other sides much worse


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Good lad, day off for me today


Cheers mate. I reckon I'll have the odd day off, if anyone can do this solidly for 30 days then all credit to them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

K-Rod said:


> Cheers mate. I reckon I'll have the odd day off, if anyone can do this solidly for 30 days then all credit to them.


Ha hats off to them. Just gonna do them 4 times a week I think


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah balls how did I miss this the stsrt of this thread.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Done chest this morning then added in,

Db bicep curls 10 sets of 10 alternating between 10kg and 14kg dumbells

Tricep rope punch downs 10x10 20kg

Concentrating on good squeeze and stretch during movements

You are all fvcked I am away to pro 10 website to pick my prizes

Xx


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hams and calves for me so a nice arm growth day has been had by me :lol:

Great to see some people doing the CT train every day thing - will be so interesting to see how you get on! :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Barbell curl 20kg x 12 (3 sets with 15 seconds rest in between)

DB Tricep ext 15kg x 12 (no rest)

DB hammer curls 25kg x 10, 25kg x 7

Dips 10,10,10

Now cooking 2 veal t-bones :ban: :devil2:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

This is going to get tireing, only 3 days in lol, high rep stuff for me tonight, curls plus overhead extensions.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Barbell curl 20kg x 12 (3 sets with 15 seconds rest in between)
> 
> DB Tricep ext 15kg x 12 (no rest)
> 
> ...


 @Wheyman @Milky, for the use of another companies name in a sponsored thread :ban:

:devil2:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

3rd day straight!!!

chest followed by 3 sets of weighted dips, 3 sets of rope pull downs, 3 sets of hammer curls and 4 sets on the strange curl machine thingy, strangely appeared a bit stronger today


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Back tonight followed by 10 sets of pullups to smash the guns.

I got this in the bag :thumbup1:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Pull day today,

So normal pull session of a variety of rows, shrugs, lat pull downs/close grip pull downs etc plus preacher curls and tricep extensions in drop sets.

Had planned on doing some curling in the squat rack but some bloody kids where doing shrugs in there..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Pull day today,
> 
> So normal pull session of a variety of rows, shrugs, lat pull downs/close grip pull downs etc plus preacher curls and tricep extensions in drop sets.
> 
> Had planned on doing some curling in the squat rack but some bloody kids where doing shrugs in there..


Probably @Jd123!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

how did i miss this thread ..gutted would of played ..

good luck men. :thumbup1:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Supposed to be my day off today but did-

5x5 60kg bb curls (standing)

3x12 22.5kg db curls (each arm on preacher pad)

3x12 20kg hammer curls (seated)

3x20 40kg ez bar curls (on preacher pad)

I've got this in he bag....... I command you to grow:rolleyes:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Done few sets of curls on the back end of my back sesh tonight.....took the pics before I done arms PMSL. Bellend


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Done few sets of curls on the back end of my back sesh tonight.....took the pics before I done arms PMSL. Bellend


You go to the gym in jeans you [email protected]?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You go to the gym in jeans you [email protected]?


Bicep boy, what do you expect, he is really embracing this lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You go to the gym in jeans you [email protected]?


Llf just tonight mate, joggers were all dirty. If it makes u feel better there my worky jeans lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You go to the gym in jeans you [email protected]?


Typical bicep boy attire :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Bunch o cvnts :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Bunch o cvnts :lol:


Looking well though mate :beer:

Tash gone I hope!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Typical bicep boy attire :lol:


Think a requirement for being a bicep boy is having some biceps mate :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking well though mate :beer:
> 
> Tash gone I hope!!


Cheers buddy. U love the tash  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

WillOdling said:


> Probably @Jd123!


Haha I can confirm I have been no where near that squat rack.........................Yet 

Anyway, I heard it was called an arm rack


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Done shooders this morning, then flung in some arm stuff

Preacher curls, triple drop sets x4

Db standing hammer curls 4xfailure drop sets

Tricep ez bar push downs triple drop sets 5 sets to failure

So get off your ass 'ITS STILL YO MUTHA FVCKIN SET!!'


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

done legs today and was pretty much fcuked afterwards

crawled to the preacher bench and done 4 sets of EZ preacher curls and then 4 sets of single arm cable hammer curls. tri`s were still a bit sore from tuesday. arms feel smashed overall gonna give them a lil breather for next 2 days


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> done legs today and was pretty much fcuked afterwards
> 
> crawled to the preacher bench and done 4 sets of EZ preacher curls and then 4 sets of single arm cable hammer curls. tri`s were still a bit sore from tuesday. arms feel smashed overall gonna give them a lil breather for next 2 days


Lol.... Still a bit sore from Tuesday ??? What would CT Fletcher say.... 'Fvck u over trainin mutha fvckers, I train arms every time I step foot in the gym' :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Also did legs today.

Followed up with 10 sets of 26kg x 10 on the concentration curl machine, hell of a pump from this German volume-style training!!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

4th day straight! Did abs and arms today.

3 sets full stack machine curls

3 sets 30kg hammer curls

Finished with concentration curls to failure 3 sets

Definitely noticed increased vascularity in the guns division  sh1t may well be working!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Chest and arms tonight, here's the arms bit.

Dips 3 sets

Pushdowns 4 sets. Set 2 and 3 to failure 10+reps, dropset to finish off.

EZ Bar Curl 4 sets As above

Hammer Curl 4 sets As above


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Done few sets of curls on the back end of my back sesh tonight.....took the pics before I done arms PMSL. Bellend


Should have taken the photos after, arms might have looked a bit bigger.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> Should have taken the photos after, arms might have looked a bit bigger.


Llf story of my life mate


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Llf story of my life mate


Obviously I jest, you must be doing something right pal!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Wanted to pop to the gym to do an arm blast but they have cronic DOMS so I'm resting tonight.

(still gonna win though:thumb


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Back and biceps tonight!

Biceps: Alternating db curls x 3 set, Seated concentration curls x 3 sets, standing concentration curls x 2 sets. BOOM.

Got home - most of the pump had gone by the time I took these


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> Llf story of my life mate


Looking big mate, don't worry. You got this sh*t!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Thursday is rest day in the Brooklyn household..

But in the spirit of this rest day actually meant-

Wide grip pull downs 5 sets of 10, 50kg up to 100kg, 10 (or more if possible) reps of each weight,

Close grip pull downs, same sets/weights as wide grip.

Preacher curls, drop sets to fail.

Over head tricep extensions, again drop sets to failure.

40 mins and back home, can actually crack on resting now :turned:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 4 in the UK-Muscle house........

Back session done so biceps worked pretty hard.

Then 3 sets of preacher curls.

3 sets of dips

1 set of alternating db curls to failure.

Arms feeling pretty good considering it's 4 days on the bounce, forearms a bit sore still though. Also had an endoscopy today so stomach feels as though it's in one of Sigourney Weaver's nightmares :turned:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> Obviously I jest, you must be doing something right pal!


I realised buddy  thanks



defdaz said:


> Looking big mate, don't worry. You got this sh*t!


Cheers dude! Ur looking freaky :thumb: (****)

Gotta love this thread pmsl


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

No time for biceps tonight, shoulder workout, got 4 sets of tricep push downs on the end though, it's time consuming that's for sure, training back tomorrow morning will have another go at them again and rest on Saturday (my only rest day)


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Can my friend join in?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

So we're logging what we're doing for arms in here?

Well this evening I spent half hour attempting to massage blood out of mine..

This is not going well :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> I realised buddy  thanks
> 
> Cheers dude! Ur looking freaky :thumb: (****)
> 
> Gotta love this thread pmsl


Lol cheers mate!! :lol: Missed the no bit before the **** I hope  :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a quick question lads, I am just getting a back session together for today, are you doing the gun blast at the end of the session or mixing it in during the rest of the exercises?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Doing mine at the end mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Just a quick question lads, I am just getting a back session together for today, are you doing the gun blast at the end of the session or mixing it in during the rest of the exercises?


i just throw a few sets on at the end mate, here was my last back n bicep day-

Lat pulldown-

40kg x 10

90kg x 10

80kg x 10

75kg x 10

EZ row with chest supported on an incline bench-

70kg x 10

120kg x 6 full. Then partials

100kg x 10

70kg x failure

Incline DB rear delt flys ( on same incline bench as ^)-

15kg (each hand) x 12

15kg x 12 > 10kg x failure

15kg x 12 > 10kg x failure

Superset with..

Bb shrugs

3sets 120kg x failure

Hammer rows (dropset)-

107kg (stack) x failure (11 + partials)

79kg x failure

59kg x failure

39kg x failure

Straight arm pushdowns (v bar)-

3 sets 40kg x failure

Superset with..

*Db curls-*

*
20kg x 10*

*
25kg x 6 (got a shooting pain in my left arm so stopped)*

*
20kg x 10 > 10kg x failure*


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Doing all mine at the end of the session, get the bigger muscles hit first


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

When I do back/biceps or chest/triceps I alternate between the muscle groups, so back/bi/back/bi etc. Don't know if that's the correct or best way to do it but it's what I've always done.

Anyway, onto day 5..........

Shoulder workout then hit triceps today.

4 sets 25 reps tricep pushdowns

3 sets 15 reps rope pull thingys

Might have a rest day over the weekend, not decided :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Done few sets of curls on the back end of my back sesh tonight.....took the pics before I done arms PMSL. Bellend


Put them guns away and make room for these.... Peashooters :lol:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Put them guns away and make room for these.... Peashooters :lol:


How do you manage to stick to the wall at 90 degrees like that? Are you Spiderman?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> @Wheyman @Milky, for the use of another companies name in a sponsored thread :ban:
> 
> :devil2:


ha ha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

BOOOMMM Day 5, arms only today

3 sets cable press downs

3 sets bb curls in the squat rack

3 sets rope extensions

4 sets to failure machine curls including forced negatives at the end 

Sh1t, I should win this just for sheer sticking power lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> How do you manage to stick to the wall at 90 degrees like that? Are you Spiderman?


Fvcking iphone :cursing:

SMARTphone my ar$e


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did triceps today after chest, they still felt a bit sore from training on Wednesday!

Skull crushers - 35kg x 10,8,7

V bar push downs - 50kg x 17,15,13

Looks like my training is going to be

Mon - back&biceps

Tues - shoulders&triceps

Wed - triceps

Thurs - legs&biceps

Fri - chest&triceps

Sat - biceps

Sun - triceps

On the days where I'm only training arms, ill just do 10x10 of something, love the pump you get from that type of training!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally hit arms today,

Basically just a load of variations on dumbell curls, standing, seated, hammer, heavy, start in hammer then twist up at the top, keeping them facing out the whole time, alternate arm e.t.c. Few preacher curl machine sets and some cable front double bicep curl things.

Triceps did dips, dumbell overheads, tricep cable extensions, CGBP, kickbacks

Felt good but i looked watery and flat today so was pretty disappointing to be honest lol!

about 3 or 4 sets each exercise, except probably 8 sets with all the different variations of DB curls, maybe more. Trained real intense though probs took less than an hour, my training partner is a nutter that pushes me really hard and doesn't let us stop for a break lol! helps me a lot while prepping because its hard to get motivated when im knackered


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained tonight.

Pushdowns.

20kg-25

30kg-20

34kg-12

40kg-18

Seated french press.

bar+..10kg-15

bar +20kg-12

+24kg-9

Close grip bench press

40kg-20

50kg-15

60kg-rest pause x3-27reps total...very pumped

Biceps was just machine preacher curls

5 sets short rest,last set was 34kg-14.

Triceps a bit pumped.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

arm sesh tonight! Got a couple niggles in wrists & elbows but a good workout regardless

CGBP- (about 6" gap between hands)

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Superset with..

DB curls (nice n slow)-

20kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

Dips-

BW x 15

BW + 20kg x 15

BW + 20kg x 15

BW + 40kg x 11

Superset with..

Rope curls-

3/4 stack x 12

Stack x 9

3/4stack x 10

3/4 stack x failure

Reverse grip bb curls-

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x failure > 20kg x failure

Superset with..

Slight incline DB skulls-

17.5kg (each hand) x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Did triceps today after chest, they still felt a bit sore from training on Wednesday!
> 
> Skull crushers - 35kg x 10,8,7
> 
> ...


Where's the growing time?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Shoulder and Arms done, day off tomorrow I think, arms are in pieces!

Db Concentration Curls. 15 x 10k, 15 x15k, 10 x20k, 7 x 25k, 6 x30k. Dropsets 15k to failure, 10k to failure.

Overhead EZ Extension. 40k on bar. 3 sets to failure 18, 12, 13.

DB Hammers 2 sets 20k x failure ?? numbers forgot.

CGBP 4 sets 100k x10, x9, x5, x5

Arms shot!


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Did back and bicep on thurs. Hurt my lower back so have removed deads and bent over row for recovery. Ive also removed hammer curls which also put stress on my lower back too for some reason.

Did 4 sets of widebar, 4 wide grip pulldowns, 4 low cable back row, then did biceps to finish, 3 sets of incline curls.

My tris have been hurting all week since i bombarded them on Mon, so ive not trained them since, except if you include 50 pressups each night.

Im gonna do a tri and bi blast tonight. Will post up tomorrow.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Ive also removed hammer curls which also put stress on my lower back too for some reason.


You could try doing these seated on a vertical bench? You'll take your back out of the exercise then, especially if you're going heavy.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Or do the curls across your body rather than out away from your body like so...

(alternating curls supersetted with hammer curls at about 50 seconds)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Where's the growing time?!


8 hours everynight between the sheets, 11 hours on weekends 

All joking aside, my triceps are fvcking killing me :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I should've joined this seeing as I haven't hardly trained in 3months, done nothing at all for 4 weeks.

I either need a good kick up the 4rse or I really am not well.....unsure which.

Avi pic taken last night after fitting a mirror in my garage gym.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

No training for me today, arms are in tatters!

Some decent grub and a day of rest!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Saturday morning pump!!

10x10 concentration DB curls.

Anyone know if this GVT actually promotes any growth? So far it just seems to give me awesome pumps :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Saturday morning pump!!
> 
> 10x10 concentration DB curls.
> 
> Anyone know if this GVT actually promotes any growth? So far it just seems to give me awesome pumps :lol:


What's gvt?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm gonna train biceps again today, twice in one week - shocking!!!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Where's the growing time?!


Go youtube what CT Fletcher would think if your comment, you overtrainin muthafvcka!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Day 6 done... Heavy back and trap session followed by

Bb curls 3x10

hammer curls 4x10

bench dips 4x10

arms fcked now


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's gvt?


German volume training mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Go youtube what CT Fletcher would think if your comment, you overtrainin muthafvcka!


 :confused1: Lost me mate pmsl.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :confused1: Lost me mate pmsl.


YouTube CT Fletcher- What is overtraining, Im on my phone so can't post the link, the mans a legend!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

WHY AREN'T MY ARMA HURTING LIKE ALL YOURS

I have done endless endless heavy light heavy light, and they hurt after the gym for a little while but by the evening or next day, no pain can go blast them again. What's going on??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Go youtube what CT Fletcher would think if your comment, you overtrainin muthafvcka!


Watched a couple now....he's a fukin legend pmsl. But he said he trains everything ONCE a week......which is what I was getting at...Growing time = days off.... So ur comment still doesna make fukin sense 

Watched his video "and not a curl was done..." Fukin hilarious


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm also convinced he's denzels brother lol. Says he's natural.....PIsH


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 6.....

A rest day.

Yeah right!

5 sets CGBP

5 sets preacher curls

3 sets incline skull rushers

3 sets alternating DB curls.

Arms are fried.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Just did arm blast.

Chins

Incline Bench

Standing EZ curls

Behind head dumbbell tri extention

Pull downs

Cable Triceps extensions

Thats me done till monday (chest day) thank god.

Think next time i will do 100 reps GVT style to mix things up.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Quad day for me so arms have had a nice rest day (apart from me gripping the seat for all I was worth during leg extensions lol). GRRRROOOOWWWW!!!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^^Light weight.lol.

Trained DC style...Biceps,forearms,hams and quads.

Biceps

Z bar 4 light high reps sets then Bar +30kg..3 rest pause= 34reps.

BB wrist curls 3 high rep set.(have some pain in right forearm for a while now so going easy.

Will do Calves and triceps tomorrow...no soreness at all in triceps today(strange).

Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## FlexVanity (Mar 15, 2013)

To late to enter? :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My gyms closed on Sundays so going to try a bit of gvt at home tomorrow


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

bigbob33 said:


> My gyms closed on Sundays so going to try a bit of gvt at home tomorrow


Shut on a sunday?! Any particular reason or do they just not like you all? :innocent:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

nogger said:


> ^^^^Light weight.lol.
> 
> Will do Calves and triceps tomorrow...no soreness at all in triceps today(strange).
> 
> Have a good weekend guys.


Oi! :lol:

No soreness because you are tricepszilla!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday was leg day, (should of actually been friday but I just didn't have the energy for a decent session)

Legs consisted of nothing more fancy than squats and calf raises, but was followed by close grip pull downs, high rep curls with a 25kg plate and supersetted tricep over head extensions and push downs.

Sadly got some work to do today on the misses car, but I shall try to redeam my self by pressing wheels and curling drive shafts as the opportunitys arise


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Shut on a sunday?! Any particular reason or do they just not like you all? :innocent:


for some reason the local council felt it shouldn't be allowed to open... Fk knows why


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

bigbob33 said:


> for some reason the local council felt it shouldn't be allowed to open... Fk knows why


 :thumbdown:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> for some reason the local council felt it shouldn't be allowed to open... Fk knows why


if it's a council gym your lucky its open at all with all the cuts going on.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Helped my good lady boxing then

10x10 bb curls

10x10 bench dips

Ruined once again lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Legs day today for me, followed by arms. Horrible! Arms and Legs feel like they are going to drop off.

Alternating DB Curls. 2 warmup sets. 5 sets to failure, increasing in weight.

Alternating Hammer Curls. As above without the warmup

OH Ez Bar Extensions. 5 sets to failure

Dips. As above


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rest day today, did some triceps before fasted cardio.

*Tricep push downs*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10, 10

55kg x 10, 10

60kg x 10, 10, 10,

65kg x 10

Used a machine that's similar to how you'd do dips, great pump anyway 

Looking forward to smashing biceps after back tomorrow


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Did Triceps and calves earlier and went like this.

Pushdowns 4 sets,last down the weight...could only feel numbness.

rope push downs..4 sets to failure then partials to finish.

Lying stop z bar ex 3 sets.

Seated db ex 3 sets.

Numbness pumped type feeling...Went upstairs to the posing mirror and felt happy. :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

chest and bi`s today

bi`s consisted of - spider curls 4 sets 10,10,8,7

DB concentration curls 4 sets 12,12,10,8

BB 21`s 3 sets


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not overly happy with the volume im getting sticking arms on the end of my big push and pull days if am honest. its alright to tide me over but may throw in an extra sesh here and there to concentrate purely on arms


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Oi! :lol:
> 
> No soreness because you are tricepszilla!


Its tricepatops! Quadzilla and tricepatops! keep up! :lol:


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Huge bis and tri session today had to wait for some tosser doing squats in the curl rack to finish but other than that kept the intensity up . Up 1/4 inch so far to 17s


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

My daily arm fuel:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

crap leg session as my knee went on 9th set of squats, followed by

Cgbp 10x10

rope press downs 3x10

rope extension 3x10

heavy bicep session tomorrow


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> crap leg session as my knee went on 9th set of squats, followed by
> 
> Cgbp 10x10
> 
> ...


You shouldn't train legs mate, all those evil muscles want to do is rob the precious blood from your biceps! if you are serious about this drop the leg workouts, none of us are doing them! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

feel like a slacker reading what all u boys are doing :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

None training night for me, so just did biceps. Saving tri's for a big push on chest tomorrow. Will hit them hard then.

BB Curls 100 reps @40k didnt put the bar down kept hold and had my lad keep count.

2 sets to failure @60k

Shower time! Arms are in pieces


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

lotus said:


>


Forearms are looking strong


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Forearms are looking strong


Cheers mate never train them directly but seem to have responded well


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I could do with a rest from this already :lol:

Did biceps to today after back, I was pumped to death after hammer curls and couldn't do a lot more..

Hammer curls 17kg x 17,12,10,10

Incline seated curls - 12kg x 10,10, dropset 7kg x 4


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good efforts for runner up spot so far lads! :lol:

Yesterday was CDT and I managed to grap a (poor quality!! Annoying me now how it can't handle the contrast - maybe it's telling me I need a tan lol) quick vid...






Today was back and bi's (due to insane pip in my calves, was meant to do hams and calves) and unfortunately I didn't have my camera with me but feck me my biceps were pumped to fuark!! :thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

My head wasn't really in the right place (had the car and washing machine both pack up today)

But managed a quick "push" session,

Bench, super set'd with seated machine press.

Cable flys.

Pec deck.

Over head tricep extensions super set'd with cable push downs.

Token bicep effort- drop sets on the cable preacher curls.

Yesterday's rest must of helped, hell of a pump today, I honestly half expected to look down and see blood during the preacher curls...


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

@defdaz I had to turn the brightness down on my screen your bright white ghost like skin was burning my eyes :thumb:

(mind you I'm one to talk!)


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Away on a training course with work this week so doing what I can.

Day 6 Sunday........

Brought my extra strong resistance band with me and did 3 sets of high reps of curls and tricep push downs before bed at 23:30!

Day 7..........

Used the "Leisure Suite" in the hotel tonight. Should report them to Trading Standards! Set of chrome dumbbells that went up to a massive 9kg, 1 bench and some ancient multi-gym that felt as though it would collapse every time I did a rep.

Anyway, when needs must and all that.

3 sets DM curls

3 sets hammer curls

3 sets underhand lat pulls

3 sets pushdowns

3 sets pressups with hands close together.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Absolutely destroyed triceps tonight, heavy and intense to failure then to failure on 8kg DB extensions to finish, could barely straighten my arm!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

WillOdling said:


> @defdaz I had to turn the brightness down on my screen your bright white ghost like skin was burning my eyes :thumb:
> 
> (mind you I'm one to talk!)


Bog off! :tongue:

No you're right, time to get a tan asap I think (especially for those day 30 photos!! :lol: )


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Chest and shoulders yesterday night.

Flat dumbbell press

Incline

Seated shoulder press

Chest flyes

Tri pulldowns to failure.

Tris were pumped and could barely move my arms.

Feeling a bit rundown so not looking forward to back and bicep day. Been having three protein shakes each day to ensure im getting enough to make the most of this 30 day routine.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no direct arm work last night...ran out of time. heres the sesh anyway

Chest side/front delts-

High incline db press-

30kg (each hand) x 10

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

30kg x failure

Slight Decline bb press-

100 kg x 10

120kg x 6 + 2

100kg x 10

70kg x failure

Db side laterals-

15kg (each hand) x 20

15kg x failure

15kg x failure

Couldna be fuked gettin heavier DBS because I'd taken them to the other end of the gym to super set with...

Hammer grip shoulder press-

Stack (107kg) x 8 lol fuked

3/4stack x failure

3/4 stack x failure

Db flys-

30kg (each hand) x 8

Shoulder hurting so switched to cables

Cable flys-

25kg each hand x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10 > 15kg x failure

Superset with..

Db front raises

3sets 12.5kg x failure


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> no direct arm work last night...ran out of time. heres the sesh anyway
> 
> Chest side/front delts-
> 
> ...


Awesome volume, how long did that take? I always run out of time and cant cram in anywhere near that amount.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Awesome volume, how long did that take? I always run out of time and cant cram in anywhere near that amount.


about an hour mate....not usually that much volume but iv changed my training up to componsate for the blast iv just started


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Grow day again for me! YAY! Tomorrow... legs... bring it mofo's!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

26kg hammer curls today for the first time! Got 16 good reps, 8 per arm, personal beat for me that!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> 26kg hammer curls today for the first time! Got 16 good reps, 8 per arm, personal beat for me that!


I also got a pb on these today, 20kg x 10 x 3.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Chest & triceps today. Struggling with my right shoulder at the moment so not setting any world records with the weights.

Flat BB 2x8 70k, 1x8 80k

CGBP 3x8 70k

Incline DB press 1x10 25k, 2x10 20k (had to drop weight due to shoulder)

Dips 3x10 body weight

Finished with 3x10 preacher curls and 2x15 eze bar curls.

I'm finding that I'm fatiguing a lot quicker than I did before this challenge but I'm hardly getting any DOMS. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Back and tris today

CGBP - 4 sets 10,10,8,10

Pushdowns - 4 sets 12,12,12,10

Overhead rope extensions - 4 sets 12,12,12,12

lil update pic. looks same as my start pic ffs! ill crack on tho :tongue:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest and shoulders and arms.

Super setted preacher curls and seated french press.

first set 20 reps

Then working in 12 rep range and keep upping the weight each set until 12 reps was not possible.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Biceps only today, smashed the fck out of them and now I look like a t rex lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Chest day for me so fit this in at the end, tri's were already done in. So gave them another going over just to be sure

*Alternate DB Curls 5 sets. Started out @ 15k x15 and went up from there. Maxed @ 32.5k x6. *

*
Rope Hammers 2 sets to failure @40k*

*
*

*
CGBP 60k x10, 100k 4 sets. 5, 5, 5, 4fail*

*
Pushdowns 2 sets stack x failure.*

Dips were done in the chest session so wont count them.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I need say no more!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a cheeky tricep session after shoulders today, dropset after dropset, SUCH A DEEP BURN!!!

Cable tricep extensions - 65kg x 14,14,11, dropsets 55kg x 9, 45kg x 9, 35kg x 12, 25kg x 23


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> View attachment 114455
> 
> 
> I need say no more!


Could that tshirt be any more tucked in Mr. Cowell :lol:

Arms and forearms are looking cracking though!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't you just hate it when some pr1cks doing squats in the curl rack :lol:

That tickled me..

Ok sit rep - bloods draining nicely out of my bicep,

Starting my now, what, 10 day arm

Challenge tommorow :lol:

Still gonna win


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

my eating has been shocking but the old arms have been getting a pasting


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

my right shoulder is giving me serious grief this week so I have barley got started :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Arms.......... I like arms :bounce: :wub:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Heavy tut chest session followed by biceps...

Rope curls 3x10

hammer curls 30kg 4x10

concentration curls 3x10

done


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Did 3 sets of curls today for the first time in an age and I'm not even in this thing. Damn this sh1t's infectious lol...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Did 3 sets of curls today for the first time in an age and I'm not even in this thing. Damn this sh1t's infectious lol...


Hahaha, get a pic up big fella you know you want to


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> Hahaha, get a pic up big fella you know you want to


HaHa. Luckily for me I missed the entry date

TBH even if arm training did me any good I'd struggle with it. Makes me feel sick lol...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well its going well so far chaps, just over a week in and 3 weeks to go......

Hope your all smashing it :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

If I don't win this by a mile it's clearly a set up..bet the winner will just by chance be of Argentinian nationality


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

What are we, a week and a half in? I swear I am becoming more vascular in my arms, I like it


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Pull day today,

Rows,

Pull downs (wide and close)

Shrugs,

One arm rows,

Some drop set preacher curls,

And some drop set tricep extensions for this,

Once I'd convinced the misses it wasn't gayest thing ever I got her to take a few pics-


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 10......? It's all blurring into one long training session!

Back and biceps workout today.

Seated rows 3x10x70k

Eze bar curls 3x5x45k (personal best woo hoo)

Wide grip lat pulls 3x15x80k

Concentrate curls 3x10x20k (another personal best)

Barbell rows 3x5x70k

Hammer curls 3x10x17.5k

Followed by

Rope pushdowns 3x20x30k

Dips 3x10xbodyweight

Definitely getting stronger and hopefully adding some size but need some definition. Pleased with 2 PBs though - bet you're all sh1tting yourselves


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I havent been able to train all week due to working 16 hour days. I'm going to bring some bars and plates to the shop so i can do some curls and tricep extensions during the slow part of my work day.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally finished jabbing BSI mtren DS, was doing 1/2ml in chest and tri's EOD for the last 20 days, felt it has helped bring up these areas, but its nice not to have to do 4 jabs EOD along with pinning one rip on the days off!

Hopefully from now on triceps will start looking leaner as all my other areas are leaning up but it seemed these were lagging (holding water or inflamed from frequent jabbing of the mtren)


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 11.......

Just finished a leg session, gone for higher reps than normal so I'm absolutely smashed.

Deadlifts 1x10x70k, 1x10x80k, 2x10x90k

Extensions 4x15x60k

Curls 3x10x40k

Squats 1x20x50k, 3x15x70k

Arms still sore from yesterdays back & biceps sessions so only managed:

Rope pushdowns 3x15x40k

Alternating DB curls 2x10x17.5k

Received my sample of Thunderbolt today from @Athletes Fuel so looking forward to testing that out on the next big arms day :bounce:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

trained shoulders and traps today and didnt touch arms. shameful i know


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> Day 11.......
> 
> Just finished a leg session, gone for higher reps than normal so I'm absolutely smashed.
> 
> ...


Just got my whey pro and thunderbolt samples from them today aswell, the whey protein was quite nice, was light and not too creamy.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Just got my whey pro and thunderbolt samples from them today aswell, the whey protein was quite nice, was light and not too creamy.


Let me know how you get on with the Thunderbolt. I've heard a lot of good things about it so will be buying a tub if it's all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> Let me know how you get on with the Thunderbolt. I've heard a lot of good things about it so will be buying a tub if it's all it's cracked up to be.


will do, do you know if the whole sachet is 1 or 2 servings? it seems big for 1 serving!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

> will do' date=' do you know if the whole sachet is 1 or 2 servings? it seems big for 1 serving![/quote']
> 
> Hmmm not sure mate, it doesn't say anything on the packet. Maybe @Athletes Fuel can advise?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

anyone making any gains yet?


----------



## willc38 (Jan 28, 2009)

does synthol count? :confused1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Abs today followed by

Rope press downs 3x10

bb curls 3x10

preacher curls 3x10

bench dips 3x10

concentration curls 3x10

fcked again  on a side note, arms are up 1/4 of an inch cold


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did legs today, finished up with some biceps!

Concentration curls machine 28.5kg x 10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10.

Again, epic pumps!

Not sure if there's been any growth yet, I'll measure when I get out of bed tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Shoulders day today for me, giving the tri's a rest. Still delicate from chest the other day.

DB Curl 2 sets @ 20k, rep to failure. 1 set @ 30k rep to failure (didnt get many) + forced negatives.

DB Hammers 2 sets to failure @ 20k

Pic update -










Update on the arms just over a week into the comp, not measured them yet, lost my tape somewhere along the way haha


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained back yesterday and finally got round to training arms tonight....went like this.

Con curls 7 sets non stop.12 rep range

standing db curls 4 sets 12 to 14 rep range(16kg).

Z bar +30kg 5 sets i think,again 12 reps.

Tris

seated french press 6 or 7 sets working in the 14 rep range.

triceps were very tried..thats all i could do with them.

Couple of pics afterwards.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looking good boys. keep it up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Did some DB hammer curls on the back end of my back/rear delt/trap sesh

4sets 25kg each hand x failure (10-12ish)

Done my pics but forgot to do a gun shot lol..here's the pics anyway


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Measured as soon as I got out of bed this morning. Left arm 14" 7/8 (+4/8) right arm 14"4/8 (+3/8)


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone got any good tips on increasing vascularity? obviously im doing cardio atm and dieting so will lose the sub-q fat and water which will help, but is there something i can take, natural or not so much, that can help with this? im talking something with a more permanent effect than a vasodialtor or NO2 that is just a temporary pump. Something like this may not even exist btw just so you know haha! Cheers!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Viagra is a possibility  failing that eq


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 12.....

Steady shoulder session today, lighter weights and higher reps due to dodgy shoulder.

Followed with:

Eze bar curls 3x10x30k

Alternating DB curls 3x10x17.5k

Tricep pushdowns 3x20x50k

Dips 3x10xbodyweight

Biceps and forearms still sore from Tuesday. Tempted to measure them but going to wait till the final day so I don't put any of you lot off :whistling:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Did some DB hammer curls on the back end of my back/rear delt/trap sesh
> 
> 4sets 25kg each hand x failure (10-12ish)
> 
> ...


Nice to see its not only me suffering with acne 



DeadlyCoobra said:


> Anyone got any good tips on increasing vascularity? obviously im doing cardio atm and dieting so will lose the sub-q fat and water which will help, but is there something i can take, natural or not so much, that can help with this? im talking something with a more permanent effect than a vasodialtor or NO2 that is just a temporary pump. Something like this may not even exist btw just so you know haha! Cheers!


What's that no2 your talking about? Does it pump you everywhere, or is it localized?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cas said:


> Nice to see its not only me suffering with acne
> 
> What's that no2 your talking about? Does it pump you everywhere, or is it localized?


was MUCH worse than that mate. started tane 3 weeks ago & its worked wonders


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Anyone got any good tips on increasing vascularity? obviously im doing cardio atm and dieting so will lose the sub-q fat and water which will help, but is there something i can take, natural or not so much, that can help with this? im talking something with a more permanent effect than a vasodialtor or NO2 that is just a temporary pump. Something like this may not even exist btw just so you know haha! Cheers!


Try 50ml Glycerin and a glass of red wine, the veins will come out to play.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> was MUCH worse than that mate. started tane 3 weeks ago & its worked wonders


I thought it takes a little while longer than that and the sides were bad? That's why I didn't bother with it...I'm using vit b5 and tea tree oil atm. Might try take if this doesn't work though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cas said:


> I thought it takes a little while longer than that and the sides were bad? That's why I didn't bother with it...I'm using vit b5 and tea tree oil atm. Might try take if this doesn't work though


working wonders for me anyway mate. im putting together a wee compilation to show start-finish on tane, so ill throw it your way when im clear.

im on persciption ro-accutane btw, not some spurious p!sh


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have found my spots are going but they are leaving scars everywhere....

Cool let me know when you have finished your photos...I will be interested to see how you have got on 

Sorry for taking over the thread guys


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Viagra is a possibility  failing that eq


Is there a short ester of EQ? as i am running test prop, tren ace, and mast prop atm as im prepping for a show and wanted to use quick acting for the last 6 weeks


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Viagra is a possibility  failing that eq


Is there a short ester of EQ? as i am running test prop, tren ace, and mast prop atm as im prepping for a show and wanted to use quick acting for the last 6 weeks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Is there a short ester of EQ? as i am running test prop, tren ace, and mast prop atm as im prepping for a show and wanted to use quick acting for the last 6 weeks


I believe there is as @Hotdog147 mentioned a blend ten other day that he thought would be good if it had a short acting eq rather than long.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Is there a short ester of EQ? as i am running test prop, tren ace, and mast prop atm as im prepping for a show and wanted to use quick acting for the last 6 weeks





onthebuild said:


> I believe there is as @Hotdog147 mentioned a blend ten other day that he thought would be good if it had a short acting eq rather than long.


There is a bold acetate yes, although I'm yet to find a lab that produces it! Lol

I was actually going to start a thread to see if anyone knew of a lab that did it as I would really like to give it a try as I get get on very well with bold/EQ, it's just the ester means it takes about 2-3 months to clear! Not ideal when you only want 6-8 week courses


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday was picked as a rest day so....

That actually translated to-

Wide grip pull downs

Close grip pull downs

Overhead tricep extensions

Push down tricep extensions

Db curls

Cable curls

Providing the gyms open today (we've got quite a bit of snow here) I'll be hitting legs and a quick arm pump up session this morning


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Back and arms today

4x10 cgbp

3x10 cable press downs

7x10 bb curls in the motherfukin squat rack


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Today was Back and Arms. Im sore now!

DB Curls. 1 warmup, then right down the rack to failure from 30k. 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10 (These hurt!)

OH Ez Bar Extension - 1 warmup, 3 sets to failure.

DB Hammers. 3 sets to failure

Cable Pushdowns. 3 sets to failure


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Dave said:


> DB Curls. 1 warmup, then right down the rack to failure from 30k. 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10 (These hurt!)


I'm loving and hating drop setting curls at the same time, great pump, feels like its doing every thing you want it to, but Jesus the last few reps leaves me close to tears.. :sad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> I'm loving and hating drop setting curls at the same time, great pump, feels like its doing every thing you want it to, but Jesus the last few reps leaves me close to tears.. :sad:


Ive started doing drops on everything I do recently, past few month. Feel much better imo. Just depletes the muscle of everything not just strength failure


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Dave said:


> Ive started doing drops on everything I do recently, past few month. Feel much better imo. Just depletes the muscle of everything not just strength failure


I'm doing a lot of my work outs using either on drop sets or partials now, getting great pumps/burns, like you say, def. depletes the muscles more than pyramiding up or sets at the same weight imo. :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gonna be honest and say I've had a sh1te few days! Too much work, not enough training!

Chest and tris today, fooked my shoulder up so gonna be a rest day or two for me.

Least it gives you fellas a chance eh? (That's about the extent of my 'trash talk') :lol:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 13.....

Typically a rest day but just squeezed in:

3 sets dips

3 sets DB curls

3 sets tricep push downs

Too busy today building igloos and digging cars out etc. also had a few glasses of wine so that's all I can manage today!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

K-Rod said:


> Day 13.....
> 
> Typically a rest day but just squeezed in:
> 
> ...


Machine.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Back and bi's yesterday gents!

Biceps

Standing alternating db curls x 3 sets 55lbs

Seated 50lb db conc curls + forced reps x 3 sets

Standing bent over conc curls x1 set

EZ bar cable curls x 2 sets

I'm flat as a pancake due to dieting and cold but here you go!



Fvck my torn pec.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

chest n bi`s today

EZ preacher curls 5x 10

incline DB curls 4x 10

Hammer curls 4x10

noticing im getting slightly better development on right side(strong side) so gonna start concentrating on DB`s for abit as think my dominant side is taking over with BB and bar curls, especially when going heavy


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Back and bi's yesterday gents!
> 
> Biceps
> 
> ...


seeing these torn pecs more n more mate. how did you do it? does it heal and reattach itself or is it like that for life?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

Today was legs day, to be brutally honest there wasnt much energy in me by the time id finished them. Gave bi's a little going over after

Ez curls. 5 sets. 2 drops

Rope hammers 5 sets. 2 drops

That was me done in, any more id have just fallen over.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bit fed up today, trained at home

3x10 handstand press Ups

1x10 bb curls then my elbow was in fcking agony and had to stop  must be old age.... Going to up my fish oils and have a hot bath, see if that helps


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

My arm training today.

Just got back from racing been freezing my ass off.

Eating and getting myself warm,not training in the cave to cold,will hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Managed to get in to do legs on Saturday, the arm training side wasn't much more than a quick pump up, didn't feel very nice to be honest so I decided to give them a rest day..

Then hit 'em today :sneaky2:

Didn't have much of a plan today so I just picked a few random bits of kit-

Dead lifts working up to 200kg

Drop set benching 100kg down to 60kg

Drop set cable preacher curls

Drop set/super sets of tricep cable extensions & push downs

Pec deck just for fun.

Nice hour spent in a nearly empty gym, good Sunday afternoon :cool2:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 14....

Not much today but its better than nothing!

2 sets each of:

Hammer curls

Dips

Eze bar curls

Tricep Pushdowns


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Did arms earlier.

Supersetted

preacher curls and seated french press..4 sets working in 14 to 20 reps range.

Db curls and lying stop pause ex 2 sets..last set was a rest pause set.

Then trained quads.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mediocre leg session followed by

Preacher curls 3x10

hammer curls 3x10

concentration curls 3 sets ending in a vicious drop set

Brutal


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Chest day today,

Did tricep Pushdowns superset with underhand grip pushdowns. 3 sets to failure. Bi's are having a day off, they are knackered.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Didn't realise how up against it I was today, im on warfarin permanently because of blood clots in my lungs, had blood checked before the gym and its too thin, should be 2.5 but was 8. Finished my last set and got a phone call from the doctor and was told to go to the surgery immediately as they got it wrong and my blood was 9.7! Needed emergency meds to sort it out and no matter what not to do anything strenuous as I could die of a brain heamorage, doctor nearly had a fit when I told him id just finished 400+kg leg presses lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2 weeks in chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest delts biceps tonight!

Did the arm stuff at the end....fuked

Bb curls-

3sets 40kg x failure

DB hammers-

25kg (each hand) x failure > 17.5kg x failure > 10kg x failure

Dips-

BW x 12

BW x 15

+20kg x 10

+30kg x 10

BW x failure


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Didn't realise how up against it I was today, im on warfarin permanently because of blood clots in my lungs, had blood checked before the gym and its too thin, should be 2.5 but was 8. Finished my last set and got a phone call from the doctor and was told to go to the surgery immediately as they got it wrong and my blood was 9.7! Needed emergency meds to sort it out and no matter what not to do anything strenuous as I could die of a brain heamorage, doctor nearly had a fit when I told him id just finished 400+kg leg presses lol


Fuuuukin'el mate!.....hope ur alright. Take it easy & keep us posted ffs


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 15....half way thank fcuk!

Chest and triceps tonight, gave the biceps a rest!

Flat bench 3x10x50k

Tricep Pushdowns 3x15x75k

Incline bench 3x10x50k

Skull crushers 3x10x30k

Dips 3x10xbodyweight

CGBP 3x10x50k

Rope Pushdowns 1x12x40k, 1x10x30k


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

no gym today...

but curled both my 10 year old and my 12 year old for 2 sets of 10 each lol


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> no gym today...
> 
> but curled both my 10 year old and my 12 year old for 2 sets of 10 each lol


I suppose that still counts!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

100 reps bb curls, not letting go of the bar.

Arms sore, enough is enough. Shower time :thumb:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 16....

Got a poorly boy today so no gym session for me. However, I'm determined to do something on arms every day so just done:

Hammer curls 1x10

Eze bar curls 1x10

Rope Pushdowns 1x25

Tricep Pushdowns 1x25

Find that I get a really good pump these days on fewer sets than before I started this challenge.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gvt on chest today followed by

3x10 preachers

3x10 hammers

3x? Concentration curls drop sets the lot


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Got to be honest here chaps, I am only managing to get the arms done 4 times a week but I tell you what, it's working, I am seeing results here.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Managing to do something every day and likewise definitely see a difference


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Shoulders day today for me, gave the arms a rest. Elbows (tendons) flaring up so dont want to start down that road again.

Good to see your all still hard at it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tweaked shoulder last week to the point I couldn't bench 40kg!!!

Feeling a lot better but had to go low on bench today, so made sure I really smashed tri's. 50kg skulls ruined me!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Haven't been able to update this since the weekend as all my on-line energy is going into hunting down a new car..

Anyways Monday say a 'push' session, the whole session done using drop sets and partials, hurt like hell but really enjoyable if that's the right word?

Bench & seated chest press super setting

Cable flys

Pec deck (doesn't really go heavy enough to warrant drop sets so just varying reps with full stack and full stack with a 20kg plate)

Tricep push downs and over head cables super setted.

Finished off with some bicep work,

Db curls and preacher cable drop sets.

Good news for my competitors here-

I've booked nine days in Tuninsa leaving on Wednesday, so the second half of this comp has to be done in a hotel gym..

Talk about handing over an advantage.. 

Good luck guys...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Measuring 15.5 inches and only 2 weeks in, feck knows how that's happened but read it and weep! (The tape don't lie bitches)

Who's coming second then?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> View attachment 115431
> 
> 
> View attachment 115432
> ...


How much have you gained? And are you bulking atm?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Started out at 15.25 pics at start of thread, I have just started a new diet and meal plan and my training has been spot on and consistent

Oh and I am trying to put on muscle mass so you could say I am bulking

Both measurements were taken cold dont train until around 9:30pm


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Tweaked shoulder last week to the point I couldn't bench 40kg!!!
> 
> Feeling a lot better but had to go low on bench today, so made sure I really smashed tri's. 50kg skulls ruined me!


Next time you do skulls, try them lying on the floor - called 'dead stop skulls'. Go really slow on the negative, pause when you hit the floor for 1 to 2 seconds and explode up. Awesome twist on the exercise


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Next time you do skulls, try them lying on the floor - called 'dead stop skulls'. Go really slow on the negative, pause when you hit the floor for 1 to 2 seconds and explode up. Awesome twist on the exercise


Nice one mate, I'll give this a go! Would you recommend not fully touching the floor, hence keeping the muscle engaged when I pause?


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 17...

High volume leg session today followed by:

Preacher curls

Eze bar curls

DB curls

Loads a dips!

Back & biceps tomorrow. Bring it on!


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one mate, I'll give this a go! Would you recommend not fully touching the floor, hence keeping the muscle engaged when I pause?


No the point is to touch the floor and pause, takes the stretch reflex out and you need to push from a dead stop. It'll feel completely different to normal skulls


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> No the point is to touch the floor and pause, takes the stretch reflex out and you need to push from a dead stop. It'll feel completely different to normal skulls


Ahh right that makes sense. Ill give them a whirl!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Back and biceps yesterday mofo's! Back workout was good but knackering so I only managed a brief biceps workout. Still...


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Havent weighed in on here in a while, been busy with uni and prepping, but uni is all done for easter now so im free! :thumb:

Training has been going well, been managing to keep my intensity and weights up despite prepping and being low on energy. Veins are starting to come through so cant wait to be covered in them in a few weeks time! :laugh:

Gonna try a new arm exercise i have been wanting to try for a while now, called dead stop or dead rest skull crushers i think. Basically lay on the floor instead of a bench so at the bottom of the rep the weight will hit to floor and you will lose elastic tension, same principle as any dead press e.t.c.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

My arm in a few weeks time :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> View attachment 115526
> 
> 
> My arm in a few weeks time :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Havent weighed in on here in a while, been busy with uni and prepping, but uni is all done for easter now so im free! :thumb:
> 
> Training has been going well, been managing to keep my intensity and weights up despite prepping and being low on energy. Veins are starting to come through so cant wait to be covered in them in a few weeks time! :laugh:
> 
> *Gonna try a new arm exercise i have been wanting to try for a while now, called dead stop or dead rest skull crushers i think. Basically lay on the floor instead of a bench so at the bottom of the rep the weight will hit to floor and you will lose elastic tension, same principle as any dead press e.t*.c.


read the last 4posts before yours lol. whens the comp mate?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> read the last 4posts before yours lol. whens the comp mate?


Ahhh my bad should have read through them! lol. Comp is may 5th, NABBA West Juniors class im doing, bout 5 1/2 weeks out now.

Journal is here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/217129-contest-prep-nabba-west-juniors-2013-deadlycoobra.html


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is that in Exeter mate?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Is that in Exeter mate?


It is indeed mate, good show, i went and watched last year before i decided to compete


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

my mates doing it this year so I'll be there, if I see you I'll be sure to say hello and cheer you on  in fact that's going to be my first show next year


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> my mates doing it this year so I'll be there, if I see you I'll be sure to say hello and cheer you on  in fact that's going to be my first show next year


Nice do you know what class he is in? yeah do mate that would be awesome, thanks! always good to get a scout out of the show you are thinking of doing, im glad i did


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest,back and arms.

Preacher db curls 5 sets increasing weight each set.

seated french press 5 sets...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

back n tris today.

EZ bar skulls, 4 sets 12,12,12,12

Pushdowns, as above

rope extensions 4 sets, 10,10,10,10

gonna do some solo bi`s tomoz so will post back then


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 18...

Back and biceps today.

Seated rows 3x10x70k

Eze bar curls 3x5x45k

Lat pulldowns 3x10x90k

Concentrate curls 3x10x22.5k (PB)

Pullups off Smith Machine bar 3x10 (I don't have a pullup bar at home yet so do these with feet on the floor)

Hammer curls 3x10x20k (PB)

Definitely seeing increases in strength, have set 3 personal bests since I started this challenge! Next set on biceps will be high reps, might do some 100s.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Abs and hiit today

Also preachers 3x10

dips 3x10


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

What the hell is happening with my elbows? They seem to getting all pointy, anyone else getting this with the increased activity?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Speedway said:


> What the hell is happening with my elbows? They seem to getting all pointy, anyone else getting this with the increased activity?
> 
> View attachment 115597


Had the exact same conversation with my mate the other day!!! I noticed mine are the same!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing when I changed my avi last week-





No idea why unless its just epic arm muscles highlighting the difference between the muscle clad sections and the 'normal' elbows... :laugh:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

The 30 day pointy elbow challenge, I feel better knowing I am not alone lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my elbows are the same lol


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

And mine


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pointy elbows... Whatever next? Knobbly knees? :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Pointy elbows... Whatever next? Knobbly knees? :lol:


Already got them


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Chest and Arms day

DB Curls 3 sets up the rack. 15, 20, 30 Then Back down to failure, 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10 Bi's screaming by the end of this! Managed about 3 on the 10's :lol:

Pushdowns Stack x 2 sets to failure, then drop through the stack again hitting failure


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Elbows are like daggers, they've not always been like this lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained biceps at end of training,went like this.

Z-bar +36kg..6 sets of 3 reps(20 sec rest between sets)then last set was a 3 drop set with cheat curls at the end for when the going got tough.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Did arms today, pretty standard workout tbh, EZ bar curls, hammer curls, preacher machine, dips, extensions, kickbacks.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just measured arms... half inch growth :thumb:

And looking more vascular. :beer:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Elbows are like daggers, they've not always been like this lol
> 
> View attachment 115630


It's not bone though is it? Just checked mine now and I see what you're all going on about! Must be new found muscle as its squishy!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just measured arms... half inch growth :thumb:
> 
> And looking more vascular. :beer:


Only half? Seriously good going mate. I'm not measuring mine till day 30 so I don't get too disappointed!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 19...

No training today so just done a quick tricep session:

Dips 1x20, 1x15

Skullcrushers (dead stop on floor) 1x25, 1x20

Tricep Pushdowns 2x20.

Feeling the burn tonight!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> Only half? Seriously good going mate. I'm not measuring mine till day 30 so I don't get too disappointed!


Ill admit it may be down to the test more than the 30 day arm training :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Back and traps today followed by

3 sets of chins palms facing me

3 sets preachers

3 sets hammers

5 sets dips to failure


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Back and Bi's done

Nautilus Curl Machine. Just kept going in sets @ stack till I couldnt do more than 4. Got about 6 or 7 sets or so with 1 min rest between.

Rope Hammers 3 sets. 2 drops.

Will be giving my arms a few days off, tendons are on fire atm. Always flares up on back day, so its rest and recover for a few days I think.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Day 19 already?! OMG! Reminder for in a bit... train triceps fecking hard!!!

Keep it up guys, well done @onthebuild!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Day 19 already?! OMG! Reminder for in a bit... train triceps fecking hard!!!
> 
> Keep it up guys, well done @onthebuild!


Cheers mate, breaking the 17inch barrier feels awesome!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dave said:


> Back and Bi's done
> 
> Nautilus Curl Machine. Just kept going in sets @ stack till I couldnt do more than 4. Got about 6 or 7 sets or so with 1 min rest between.
> 
> ...


feel your pain mate, had to leave it yesterday as my right elbow was fcked!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 20...

No training today and had friends and family round all day so only managed a quick blast tonight before bed!

Eze bar curls 1x50x10k, 1x20x10k, 2x15x10k

Tricep Pushdowns 1x50x30k, 2x15x30k

Rope Pushdowns 2x15x30k

Arms proper fragged after that.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

This week's been sh!t for the gym :wub:

I'll make up for it, from today!!!!!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> This week's been sh!t for the gym :wub:
> 
> I'll make up for it, from today!!!!!!


Same here,

It's been my last week in my current position at work so things have been manic trying to get every thing to a point that I can had things over, that and spending evenings car shopping means the gyms really suffered this last week,

I'm going to be there at opening time this morning to try and make up for it.. :angry:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I spent the week rock climbing, scuba diving, mountain biking and parachuting, didn't have the energy for the gym at the end of the day..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I spent the week rock climbing, scuba diving, mountain biking and parachuting, didn't have the energy for the gym at the end of the day..


Just lost all sympathy for your lack of gym time... :blink:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest,shoulders,triceps and back trained this morning.

triceps was lying ex stop pause x3 rest pause...Weight down and reps..triceps are getting so pumped now.

Bank holiday tomorrow so just a few hours work in the morning and will give biceps a good blast.

Hopefully will have are first winner of the year today....If any one read my journal it was the horse and jockey who were in front at the last jump but hit and burned badly.

Jockey few broken bones and the horse petty bad shape too....Took around 6 months to get over the injury's and slowly back into training....Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Today's arm blast after shoulders!

Skull crushers on the floor, with a dead stop. 27.5kg x 10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10

Supersetted the last 3 sets with bicep curls using the same EZ bar, 10 reps on all sets.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Without reading the whole 21 pages has anyone put on any decent size yet?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Without reading the whole 21 pages has anyone put on any decent size yet?????


Yep struggling to get my arms into tshirts now. You lot might aswell stop where you are its game over already... :whistling:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Without reading the whole 21 pages has anyone put on any decent size yet?????


Think most are keeping measurements secret until the end :wink:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill just have to wait then I sippose


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

trained bi`s after chest this morn. decided to drop weights and concentrate on form and reps

Oly bar curls, 5 sets, 12,10,10,10,12

Incline DB curls, 4 sets, 10,10,10,10

DB hammer curls 4 sets, 12,10,10,12


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Push Ups and dips today... Better than fck all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah l will judge it and see can l rope someone else in to give an opinion.
> 
> All we can rely on mate is honesty, and a perm ban for any tw*t l catch cheating !


I'm available for judge duty :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Why aren't any of you fvckers failing on your weights? Sets of 10,10,10,10 or 12,12,12?! Crack more weight on!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Nice 'pull' session today,

Seated rows,

Close grip pull downs,

Shrugs,

Cable preacher curls,

One arm rows,

Ended with some super setted and drop setted tricep work, cable extensions and push downs.

One more session planned for tomorrow then I fly away so for the rest of this I'll be training in a hotel gym... 

If nothing else this is inspiring me to keep my own journal, finding it does make me push a little harder knowing I have to write-up what I'm doing, I'll be starting one when I come back. :cool2:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rest day today.

Did some fasted cardio and triceps after it.

Dips 3xf and cable push downs, 50kg for 3 sets of 12-14 reps. PUUUUUMPED!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Forgot to put my arms day in this monring.

Was legs day but got a few curls and dips in just to keep the rhythm going. Wasnt much left in me after a legs grueler, but got the failures so happy enough

Db Curls. Up in 10 reps. 15, 20, 30. Then down to failure 30, 20, 15, 10.

Dips 2 sets to failure


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Days 21 & 22...

Really busy couple of days so not had much time to train. On a training course this week so in a hotel writing this.

Managed to get in a few sets of close diamond push-ups, tricep dips and bicep curls with a resistance band. Good pump but not much else! Will make up for it in the work's gym at the end of each day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

I think mine have grown. Although tomorrow morning I'm measuring and going all out for 2 weeks!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chest n delts last night...only proper tricep stuff was dips at the end.

Slight decline bb press-

60kg x 15

90kg x 10

120kg x 8 easy

140kg x 3 + 1 slight assist (PB)

120kg x 8

100kg x failure with rest pause's/halfs etc.

High incline DB press-

40kg each hand x 10

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

Dips-

BW x failure

+20kg x failure

+30kg x failure

BW x failure

BW x failure

DB side laterals-

3sets 10kg each hand x failure

done....fuked


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Biceps with legs today.

Preacher curls...worked up to a 3 rest pause set.

BB wrist curls two high rep sets.

Not sure yet if arms are bigger but my veins are. :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back and bis today, ready for some pain!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Done 'push' today, not been at work so I've been able to go in the day today, 2 or 3 people in, great session.

Cable flys,

Chest press,

Bench,

Tricep cable extensions and push downs,

Finished with 5 mins of preacher bench,

Sticking to drop sets as much as possible, brutal :thumbup1:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 23...

Chest and triceps today in gym at head office.

Seated chest press

Flat bench

Tricep pushdowns

Incline dumbbell press

Skullcrushers on floor

Incline bench press

Also threw in some seated dumbbell curls, hammer curls, bench dips, standing dumbbell curls and eze bar curls for good measure :thumb:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 24...

Back & biceps in the gym today. Course finished early so spent a good hour and a half in there which was nice.

Machine row

Dumbbell rows (PB)

Eze bar curls

Concentrate curls

Bent over barbell rows

Pyramid dumbbell curls

Lat pull downs

Hammer curls

Face pulls

And to top up the triceps from yesterday, 3 sets of tricep Pushdowns.

Quite a lot but was good to have a training partner for once.

P.s. Why am I posting twice in a row, have you lot given up? Do I win by default @Milky ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Gave the bi's a day off, shoulders and tri's today

Seated DB Press 5 sets, 2 drops

Side DB Raise 4 sets 2 drops

Rear Delt Fly As Above

Machine Press. 2 sets @ rep out

Rear Delt Row. As Above

Dips 3 failure sets

French Press 2 failure sets

Pushdowns As Above


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 25...

Last 2 days in the gym have taken their toll, plus a 3.5 hour drive back from Slough so had a rest tonight.

But to maintain my 100% arm training record I've done 2 sets of 20 dips and 2 sets of 30 tricep Pushdowns. Better than nowt!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Chest and Arms tonight, Arms bit

*Db Curls. 10's x 10k, 20k, 30k fail @6. Down the stack all to failure. 20, 17, 15, 10, 7.*

*
Rope Hammers. 10 plates 2 sets to failure.*

*
Tricep Extension. 2 sets @ stack to failure.*

*
V Bar Pushdowns. 2 sets @ 5 off stack to failure, 1 dropset.*


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

times flying! how long we got left now? ill be training tris on sunday


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

It was a week on wed I think m8? 10th it finishes isnt it?

5 more days!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sh!t mate 5 days! thought we had a bit longer. im gonna do some solo bi work tomoz aswell then. then a cheeky bi plus tri pump sesh on the day :laugh:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 26...

Leg session today followed by the following:

Eze bar curls 2x10x30k

Tricep Pushdowns 2x10x70k

Dips 2x10

Concentrate curls 2x10x20k

Expecting big things on day 30!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone put any size on thir arms yet, i havent put size on my arms for about a year lol, just everywhere else


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I've made all kiiiiiiiinds o' gainz. You'll all have to wait till day 30 to see how much I've won by


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

How many people are training there arms almost every day and seeing good progress? I'm interested in trying this if a few are finding its working


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive fallen off the wagon the last few days, had a funeral to go to and a ridiculous workload, but going to make it a sprint finish!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> It was a week on wed I think m8? 10th it finishes isnt it?
> 
> 5 more days!!


Only 5 more daysmg:

And only 3 sets of curls completed so far. I'm really worried I've only added an inch or so to my upper arms:sad:

:whistling:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Brook877 said:


> Think most are keeping measurements secret until the end :wink:


I have also been keeping my training secret aswell coz i got some tips off the 19 year old bicep boys in my gym...... not sure if my arms are growing but my new swish side parting One Direction type hair style is attracting all kinds of attention when im out and about :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> It was a week on wed I think m8? 10th it finishes isnt it?
> 
> 5 more days!!


I think its the 9th mate.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> I have also been keeping my training secret aswell coz i got some tips off the 19 year old bicep boys in my gym...... not sure if my arms are growing but my new swish side parting One Direction type hair style is attracting all kinds of attention when im out and about :lol:


You've got the One Direction bicep boys in your gym? Damn, I've only got the Starter Cap Spice Boys in mine :*(

I get no tips other than "brah" more often than not.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Goosh said:


> You've got the One Direction bicep boys in your gym? Damn, I've only got the Starter Cap Spice Boys in mine :*(
> 
> I get no tips other than "brah" more often than not.


There is a small group of lads in one of the gyms i go to, nice polite lads nothing wrong with them but they wear skinny jeans and 'going out' clothes while training. Not my type of going out stuff but their generations. There are no girls in this gym so not sure if they are trying to impress each other or just havent clicked that maybe its easier to train to trackies and a tee ha ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> There is a small group of lads in one of the gyms i go to, nice polite lads nothing wrong with them but they wear skinny jeans and 'going out' clothes while training. Not my type of going out stuff but their generations. There are no girls in this gym so not sure if they are trying to impress each other or just havent clicked that maybe its easier to train to trackies and a tee ha ha.


Maybe they're trying to win your affections?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> There is a small group of lads in one of the gyms i go to, nice polite lads nothing wrong with them but they wear skinny jeans and 'going out' clothes while training. Not my type of going out stuff but their generations. There are no girls in this gym so not sure if they are trying to impress each other or just havent clicked that maybe its easier to train to trackies and a tee ha ha.


wtf @ skinny jeans - I can't even understand how blokes get them on let alone how the **** you're meant to train in them! Each to their own I suppose lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

my vascularity is all over the place! (ive decided im going to try and win by pure gross / shock factor lol). Trained arms, not that much vein popping actions, trained legs, all of them came out to play all over the arms, i dont get it!

Annoyingly on the final day im going to be at home in bournemouth not at uni so wont be able to get a pic in exactly the same place, but will have to make do.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> my vascularity is all over the place! (ive decided im going to try and win by pure gross / shock factor lol). Trained arms, not that much vein popping actions, trained legs, all of them came out to play all over the arms, i dont get it!
> 
> Annoyingly on the final day im going to be at home in bournemouth not at uni so wont be able to get a pic in exactly the same place, but will have to make do.


Exactlythesameplaceorcheating :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So chaps, it ends on the 9 th so not long to go,

Try and get your pics ready before end of play on that day, try and have a before and after pic with the latter holding a paper of that day :thumbup1:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Exactlythesameplaceorcheating :whistling:


annoyingly i am back in the same place on 10th! gutted!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 27...

Been far too busy today, nice sunny day so took the little one to the park then the Mrs took us shopping for housey things. Tip run in the afternoon then spent aged glossing a door!

So no training today but done a few sets of dips and tricep Pushdowns in between chores!

Final push next week so gonna hammer the sh1t out of them


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

chucked tri`s on the end of chest for abit of shock treatment today. absolutely destroyed right now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

The skull crushers where you lay on the floor and rest the bar on the floor between each rep seem to be really working!

Thanks @Muscle Supermkt


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> The skull crushers where you lay on the floor and rest the bar on the floor between each rep seem to be really working!
> 
> Thanks @Muscle Supermkt


Brilliant exercise 

Totally different feeling, isn't it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Brilliant exercise
> 
> Totally different feeling, isn't it?


It honestly is. Strangely when doing normal skulls I can kind of gauge when failure will occur, but when doing this variation its seems easy, easy, easy, slightly difficult, failure.

Really feel is in the part of the tricep closest to the body, if that makes sense which is great as Ive been looking to bring these up.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Brilliant exercise
> 
> Totally different feeling, isn't it?


I've been doing them too since I saw you post about it. The first rep is always difficult then it's easy, easy, easy, fail, exactly like onthebuild said. I feel like I control the weight fully throughout the range, rather than just using a reflex action to help extend my arms.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 28...

Just an arm session today:

CGBP 3x10

Preacher curls 3x10

Skull crushers (dead stop) 3x10

Eze bar curls 3x10

Dips 3x10

Hammer curls 3x5

Chest and triceps tomorrow then back and biceps on Tuesday. Hoping my Thunderbolt arrives on Tuesday for the final blast!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 29...

Chest and triceps session tonight.

Flat bench 3x15x50k

Tricep Pushdowns 3x10x75k

Incline bench 3x8x50k

Skull crushers (dead stop) 3x10x30k

Dumbbell pullovers 3x10x30k

Dips 3x10

Threw in some bicep sets for good measure:

Preacher curls 3x10x30k

Alternating dumbbell curls 3x8x20k

Concentrate curls 1x10x20k

Tomorrow will be just a massive arms session to celebrate the final day!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Quick copy and paste out of my journal, Chest and Arms. Will be giving them 1 more day of hammer tomorrow before pics.

Flat Hammer Bench. Up in 5's. Each side, 20, 60, 80. My normal max is 90 managed 9 reps, just couldnt get past half way for the 10 PB. Time to give the 100 an airing I think see what I can do. Save that to next week.

Machine Fly. Up again in sets of 5. Stack, Stack +10, Stack +20. Maxed Stack +25 managed 16 reps PB, chest felt like it was going to explode!

Dips. Chest was on fire by now, managed 3 failure sets @ body weight. Never got more than 10 on any.

Cable Crossovers (Under Pec). 3 sets, did these normal. Sets 10, then failure, then dropset to finish. Maxed @ 3 off stack x10 Another PB

DB Curls. Up and down the rack as normal 10 - 30. 30 - 10

Tri Pushdowns 2 sets @ failure stack. 1 drop

OH Extensions As above, no dropset.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Will close this at 9 pm tomorow night.

ALL pics with newspaper if the day MUST be posted by then to qualify for judging.

May the best man win.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Milky said:


> Will close this at 9 pm tomorow night.
> 
> ALL pics with newspaper if the day MUST be posted by then to qualify for judging.
> 
> *May the best man win.*


Thank you! :whistling:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Dave said:


> Thank you! :whistling:


I think he means me @dave ha ha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Will close this at 9 pm tomorow night.
> 
> ALL pics with newspaper if the day MUST be posted by then to qualify for judging.
> 
> May the best man win.


Who's judging milky?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Will close this at 9 pm tomorow night.
> 
> ALL participants MUST be at Jojo's front door by then to qualify for the "feel" section of the judging.
> 
> May the best man win.


Fixed for you Milky. Happy to help


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck fellas ...

nine o'clock tomoz i'll be watching.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Who's judging milky?


Myself and Wheyman seen as tho he has been very generous with the prizes.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Myself and Wheyman seen as tho he has been very generous with the prizes.


I can see everyone smashing in carbs and nitric oxide sups then an arms session around 7pm tonight lol

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! :beer:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been asked but without going through the whole thread to find the answer (yea I kno it's lazy) but has anyone found training your arms everyday/session to be beneficial and is there therefore such a thing as overtraining??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but without going through the whole thread to find the answer (yea I kno it's lazy) but has anyone found training your arms everyday/session to be beneficial and is there therefore such a thing as overtraining??


you can either wait till 9pm this evening or ask CT Fletcher


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> you can either wait till 9pm this evening or ask CT Fletcher


think il wait till 9 - dont think il get much of a response from CT other then "there aint no mother f*ckin such thing as overtraining muvver f*cker"


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Life kinda got in the way of this, managed over 20 days though..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not too pleased tbh. had a cold bug since sunday night and its compromised my run up to the final day! still got majority of the month in so will post up pics before the 9pm deadline

been fun boys. hope we all got something out of it =]


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, first up fellas!

Been a long 30 days, but its been fun. Discovered a new variation of skull crushers so I'm more than happy!

Starting pics were:



Weighing in at 16.5 inches before, here we have the results:



As you can see a WHOLE 0.5 inch gain :lol: Might not seem like much but I'm happy with it!! Great thread, and a good laugh too!

So... come at me competition!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Has this started yet????

Where do I put my before pics up, anyone???


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Okay, first up fellas!
> 
> Been a long 30 days, but its been fun. Discovered a new variation of skull crushers so I'm more than happy!
> 
> ...


pretty good gains in 30 days! were you training them everyday or every session?? and natural or assisted (i appreciate if you dont want to answer the latter)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> pretty good gains in 30 days! were you training them everyday or every session?? and natural or assisted (i appreciate if you dont want to answer the latter)


Everyday mate! Alternated biceps and triceps though so never did both on the same day!

Assisted I must admit!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done mate, look forward to seeing all results


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

left my bloody phone cable at uni so having to send them all to my mums phone by mms then plug into pc to upload, nightmare! will be sorted before 9 though!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sh!t i only trained arms twice a week and im natty scum

and my cam phone is refusing to take any decent fcuking pics!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Everyday mate! Alternated biceps and triceps though so never did both on the same day!
> 
> Assisted I must admit!


Cool - might have to give it a quick go see how i get on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Before -










After -










They do feel alot fuller and certainly harder, getting slight separation now in the center which ive never had before . Coudnt say if they have grown any tape has gone walkies.

Id like to say excessive training has made a difference, almost certainly arms and calves seem to repair alot quicker than any other muscle for me. Will deffo be doing arms more regular now.

Tendons have taken a battering tho but suprising held out quite well, if anything I can push them harder now without pain.

Anyway good luck to you all chaps, may the best man win!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2 HOUR TO GO PEEPS !

Lets see how many people manage to get there pics in :thumbup1:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> left my bloody phone cable at uni so having to send them all to my mums phone by mms then plug into pc to upload, nightmare! will be sorted before 9 though!


No rush pal, plenty of time


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Before



Today



I should have took a before pic measuring my arms..I was just over 16" and now im just over 16.5"

My diet has mainly been jerk chicken rice no peas! curry goat, jamaican sweet bread, supermalt, quark and ackee&saltfish


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Left arm 14 3/8, right arm 14 1/8, both cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right arm 14 5/8, left arm14 7/8. An increase in half an inch, both arms!!!!

Haven't been to the gym today so totally unpumped :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

heres my effort... started off at 15 1/4" and now they are 16 3/8. they are a full 1 1/8" bigger.

probably a bit of water in there due to being 2 weeks into my first ever test e cycle when I started and the 40mg dbol ive been doing every day but fcuk it :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Before:



After:



More After:







Went well i feel, vascularity increased along with definition, hopefully that comes across in the pic, im dieting so wasnt going to be much growth wise, do look better than before though IMO. Well done for everyone else looking good so far!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> View attachment 113528
> View attachment 113529
> View attachment 113530
> View attachment 113532
> ...






Hope these upload, taken me ages, had to use my brothers laptop as mine has decided to die on me.

Bodyweight up 2lbs and arms 1.5inches bigger :thumb: and nearly 90 mins after training there are 16.5 inches so an overall 1 inch gain when cold. As for definition i cant really see, stupid tattoos but i am happy with the gains.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> View attachment 117162
> View attachment 117164
> View attachment 117165
> View attachment 117166
> ...


Ipad.. Posh cvnt :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Ipad.. Posh cvnt :lol:


I didn't have time to get to the shop ha ha :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> I didn't have time to get to the shop ha ha :tongue:


No wonder you need to win this.. spent all your money on gadgetry didn't you? :001_tt2:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> No wonder you need to win this.. spent all your money on gadgetry didn't you? :001_tt2:


I could have sent my man servant to the shop but he was too busy polishing the silverware and cleaning my protein shakers.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Day 30...

So here's my entry.



I took the before photos cold so have done the same tonight. Pleased to say that I've put on 1/2 inch on both arms :thumb: I was hoping for some more definition but it hasn't happened although I'm happy with the increase in size and have been getting a lot of comments from people so must have done something right! I'm natty by the way.

It's been a good 30 days. Definitely seen an increase in strength by training every day, set 4 personal bests in eze bar curls, hammer curls, dumbell curls and concentration curls! Had some good banter on the way and it's been good following everyone's progress. I'm off to give the guns a well earned rest now!

Congratulations to whoever wins, it will be well deserved.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Before
> 
> View attachment 117131
> View attachment 117132
> ...


Bigger and blacker! 

Defo peaking more mate, great effort :beer:

Great effort from everyone, funny how 'over training' hasn't given anyone a bad result!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bigger and blacker!
> 
> Defo peaking more mate, great effort :beer:
> 
> Great effort from everyone, funny how 'over training' hasn't given anyone a bad result!


Cheers my man, I've actually enjoyed it and seeing decent progress, I started this year cutting but failed miserably so I'll carry on with this for now and see how I get on :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Cheers my man, I've actually enjoyed it and seeing decent progress, I started this year cutting but failed miserably so I'll carry on with this for now and see how I get on :thumbup1:


Fúck the cut mate 

Just shows how easy it is to grow if you put your mind to it, 30 days with x amount of participants, all determined to grow..... And it's worked!

Next up, 30 day boulder challenge I reckon and I want in lol


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Well i trained arms nearly every day for only 2 sets of many different rep ranges.

Gained just under 1/2", really got to understand what makes my arms grow and i'm sure it's 12/15 reps. Shame i only found this out in the last 2 weeks. 

Really enjoyed this and hope everyone who participated gained some knowledge about what works for them.  

Now i have to lose some bodyfat for the summer. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AND ITS CLOSED...

Thanks for everyone who too part, results will be announced Friday, it will give Wheyman and l time to consult.

Hope you all enjoyed it chaps and god luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really really sorry chaps, l have a winner in mind but need @Wheyman too confirm.

Tomorrow l promise...


----------

